# 99 Jetta Vr6 red BRAKE light on, no codes



## dubber in bh (Sep 3, 2009)

my red BRAKE warning light is burning bright on the dash board and i cant seem to find the issue. ive checked the switch which makes the light come on when the e brake handle is in the up position and that is good. ive checked all the lines, pads and rotors, no luck there. is there a way to use vag com to test this and see what the cause is? i need an expert to please give me a hand in figuring this out as im in the process of selling the car and it must be free of any mechanical issues.


----------



## THP8VGTI (Dec 29, 2002)

fluid at the proper level? Not trying to be wise. The float could be sticking


----------



## dubber in bh (Sep 3, 2009)

THP8VGTI said:


> fluid at the proper level? Not trying to be wise. The float could be sticking


yes its got enough fluid. i understand your not trying to be wise as that is one of the things that could cause that light to be on. ive checked the fluid level and the switch that turns the light on when the e brake handle is in the up position


----------



## illini06 (Jun 9, 2010)

You said that you checked the level but have you checked the actual sensor in the reservoir, as THP8VGTI said, the sensor itself can have an issue.


----------



## dubber in bh (Sep 3, 2009)

illini06 said:


> You said that you checked the level but have you checked the actual sensor in the reservoir, as THP8VGTI said, the sensor itself can have an issue.


havent tried that yet but ill give it a shot


----------

